# Bow and Arrow holder



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I took some of you guys' ideas and went to the drawing board. For less than $30 I built this holder and it only took me about 30 minutes to build.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks great. very nice idea.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great. Best one I've seen. Been looking for just the right design. This is the one. Did you drill small holes in the bottom of the arrow holders to allow rain water to drain?


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was going to but then I thought I'm not leaving it outside because I don't want the foam to deteriorate. Also I'm not going to shoot in the rain. So I decided to not drill the holes. My arrow holders are 1 1/2" pvc, and the foam wrapped pipe is 3/4". The rest of the stand is 1". The arrow holders can easily hold 12 arrows, I just filled it up tonight. My only thing I would change is the feet. Maybe make them 6" longer or fill them up with sand. I don't think it will ever tip over, but the added weight will definitely help. I used it today for two hours with only one bow and it never acted like it wanted to tip over. I think if you fill the vertical pipe up and the base with sand or water this thing will be really strong, but about four pounds heavier. Good luck, I thought it was fun to make and it beats laying my bow in the yard to get my arrows.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

nice, got any measurements?


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah you bet, I cut the base 2' each, the feet connector is close to 25" the vertical is 38", the bow arms are 12". Cut 2-2" long pieces to stick out from the vertical to make your arrow holder stick away from the vertical piece. The arrow holder is 1 1/2" pipe. I cut 4- 6" pieces for that. the "T" goes in between two of the 6" pieces with a cap on the bottom one so the arrow won't fall out (obvious). Your vertical may not be that long, depends on your bow. The higher you go the weaker it is. Mine was 44" but it kinda got a little wobbly. You could rest your bow on the foam horizontally (put your knock on the foam, the bow sits sideways), but I think over time your string will cut into the foam. Good luck, I will answer any questions you might have. Good luck


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I am marking this post so that I can make one myself...thanks, and it looks awesome. It also looks very light to move around in the yard for long distance shooting....great idea!!


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*2" pvc*

Got this idea off of this site


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah, I just saw this one too. It looks great also, my only concern is that your bow might slide, but if it doesn't that is definitely another way to go. There is one like yours that was wrapped in camo tape, I'm thinking of doing the same to mine. I love anything that is camo.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

nice holder


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

TomBuck2 said:


> yeah, I just saw this one too. It looks great also, my only concern is that your bow might slide, but if it doesn't that is definitely another way to go. There is one like yours that was wrapped in camo tape, I'm thinking of doing the same to mine. I love anything that is camo.


no chance indoors, maybe outside in a strong cross wind. all I would need to do is add a T on the cross pipe and it would have no place to go


----------



## GeoSaf (Feb 4, 2010)

Marking for the future. It looks great, George


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

marking thread


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool, I find that the grey electrical conduit is cheaper than the white irrigation/water pipe. And if you want to make that bad boy really stiff, and still keep it light you can use 2 part foam, 4#,6# or 8#. I wouldn't use 2# it is more for floatation, the others are for structual ragidty. Even the spray can stuff would work.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice job Tom!


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

THink you just changed my mind. I was going to build a different type stand. Not now this looks cleaner and cheeper.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the compliments guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I have my Parts and Cut list completed... Looks like it might be a Home Depot Lunch today. Thanks for the pictures and the info, and I think I might be filling the feet with sand!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got back from Home Depot... $14 for all the parts I need to make this bow stand, not bad at all. Thanks for posting it Tom.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Dan. would you let me know how the stand turns out. I would like to see if filling it up with sand helps. Tell me if you tried it first without the sand, then with it to see if it makes a difference. I've been thinking of whacking off the caps and filling it, then gluing some new caps on.

Thanks, Jeremy (tombuck2)


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeremy,

I will surely let you know. I didn't buy any sand today, cause I still wasn't sure if I wanted to do it or not, I think I will try without, and not glue the caps right away. Then if I think sand would be better, I will buy some over the weekend and go that route. Will keep you posted. This is one of the best stands that I have seen. First one that I have wanted to build.

Dan


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh and yes I fit all the materials in my 2010 Camaro... 2 x 10' 1" pvc pipe


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I would screw it together with self tapping screws. That way it could be disassembled for storing or moving if necessary.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would camo spray it also.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought about painting it, or covering with camo tape, but I decided that wasn't too important. Although it would look awesome, I'm pretty much the only one who is going to see it. Well, maybe.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan, I just thought to myself " buy sand ?" who would buy sand?!!!! Then I realized not everyone lives in Florida where you can't avoid it! Sand is EVERYWHERE here.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Yea... It is just easier to buy sand here. Even though we have sand around, it is so hard that it would take all day to get enough. Plus, it would be cleaner from a bag.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

clean sand hahahaha good one


----------



## MLN1963 (Dec 31, 2010)

Marked for future reference!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well after I mow the back yard, I think (Hope) I will have some free time to work on the stand. Maybe I can get it done today.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I got it pretty much completed, but I totally forgot to buy caps for the arrow holders, so that part is not completed. I hung my bow and the wife's bow on it held them pretty good. Once I get a chance to go to home depot and get 2 end caps and sand, I will post some pics.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey dan, have you decided to paint it or dress it up in any way? Just curious.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

You know it is funny you ask that, I was sitting here thinking maybe I could get my AirBrush kit out, but I think it way too big and not worth putting $30-50 a pint paint on it. Might think a little more and maybe wrap it, or something.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah, I was thinking camo duct tape or any camo tape. I can't wait for you to post some pics. I would like to see it. I know when I got home with my materials, it took me about 20 minutes to cut and pre-assemble it. Then another 10 minutes to break it down and glue it then reassemble. So, it's cheap and fast and you know what? I haven't once had to wipe this Florida sand off my new bow yet!!!!!!!! I'm thrilled I decided one Saturday morning to slap this dude together.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

I know what you mean, it was very easy. It didnt take me long this morning to cut and get everything put together. There is NO way that I am going to be laying my NEW Athens Affixtion on the ground to pull an Arrow. See picture to see what I am talking about.


----------



## mhertwig (Mar 19, 2011)

looks good  umm no recurves :O lmao


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

TomBuck2 said:


> I took some of you guys' ideas and went to the drawing board. For less than $30 I built this holder and it only took me about 30 minutes to build.




Very nice indeed! :thumbs_up


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Save

60# Hoyt Maxxis 35
Easton Axis 340
broadhead to be determined


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good looking stand!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok Tom... Finally got some pictures. It is not 100%, due to not having foam on the top, and I did not go get sand yet. But I have everything glued except the caps and the parallel feet (So I can still add sand), and I forgot to get caps for the bottom of the 1 1/4" Arrow holder (My Home Depot didnt have 1 1/2") I am hoping I can all that done by weeks end, here is a picture anyways.


----------



## EmCommer (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you really want the arrow holders under the top arms? The original post had them at a 90 degree offset so the arrows would easily clear the bow-hangar arms.


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

i think theyd be alright how they are as long as he angled them a little bit to clear.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan, it looks good bud. I think you did great only concern is the arrow holder, like EmCommer said, will the arrow hit the bow holder arms? I think you can probably angle the arrow when putting them in to clear it. If it does then your home free. Thanks for posting, I'm happy to see people liking it. When you fill it with sand let me know if it helps, I think I will do it also. I'm going to fill the vertical up as well if I fill anything up. I really don't think I need it because I was using it with one bow Saturday and it was windy and the holder never acted like it was going to tip over.

Good Luck and thanks for sharing, 

Jeremy


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just thought of something else. To make the actual bow holding arms a little more rigid, cut them 8" instead of 12". This will make them stiffer and a tiny bit less top heavy. I believe I will try it.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

TomBuck2 said:


> Dan, it looks good bud. I think you did great only concern is the arrow holder, like EmCommer said, will the arrow hit the bow holder arms? I think you can probably angle the arrow when putting them in to clear it. If it does then your home free. Thanks for posting, I'm happy to see people liking it. When you fill it with sand let me know if it helps, I think I will do it also. I'm going to fill the vertical up as well if I fill anything up. I really don't think I need it because I was using it with one bow Saturday and it was windy and the holder never acted like it was going to tip over.
> 
> Good Luck and thanks for sharing,
> 
> Jeremy


Yeah I already glued the Holders where they are, It adds a little bit more stability, and my arrows dont hit because I will be angling them out away from the top arm. I did not like the way it sat when I had the 90 degrees from the top bar, so I made the adjustment. Works for me, I shot for about an hour today and even though I had no cap on the arrow holders, I was still able to use it, was very pleased with the way it worked.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool man, sounds like you got it figured out. I'm glad it worked out for you. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

just a
idea here,,,,,, extend your arrow holder all the way down and add a tee to each,, will stabalize the entire thing and then just put 45 degrees on the top of holder with a 2" recepticle,

i dont like my arrows touching the ground!!...lol just me


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

killerloop said:


> just a
> idea here,,,,,, extend your arrow holder all the way down and add a tee to each,, will stabalize the entire thing and then just put 45 degrees on the top of holder with a 2" recepticle,
> 
> i dont like my arrows touching the ground!!...lol just me


The arrows wont be touching the ground once I get time to go get Caps for the bottom of the Holders. I forgot to get them last Friday, I will have them this week sometime and then they will be capped.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Sweet! Marked for reference.


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's the one I made.
View attachment 1070868


----------



## Splittin' Lungs (Jan 18, 2010)

i'll be making one this weekend awesome idea, thanks for the info!!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I copied this idea. Thanks for the hint. Cost me 60 bucks but I used all 2" pipe. Don't know how you did it for under $40. Guess it could be the case of beer. If you build one a case of beer is important, a must have at least im my garage. LOL 



60# Hoyt Maxxis 35
Easton Axis 340
broadhead to be determined


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

I was able to build mine for $15 no kidding. I could scan the Home Depot check out ticket, I put it on my Home Depot card, and it was right under $15. I dont drink, so I didnt have to pay for the beer.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Good thing you don't drink because your photos are a lot more easier to view and understand how you built it. Lostleader must have been lying down when he took those pictures :smile::smile::smile:.
Raymond


----------



## MLN1963 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fresno Dan said:


> I was able to build mine for $15 no kidding. I could scan the Home Depot check out ticket, I put it on my Home Depot card, and it was right under $15. I dont drink, so I didnt have to pay for the beer.


Where are the pictures?


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

MLN1963 said:


> Where are the pictures?


Pictures of what? The holder? Post #43 is a picture of my holder. I have not gotten the foam on top, or the caps on the bottom of the arrow holders yet... Kind of hard when you have a 10 month old at home.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks sturdy!! Good job. It didnt take me long enough to need a single beer LOL


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

I took mine using a phone. This design is a quick build but it gave me an excuse to spend sometime in the garage which is the only time I start empting cases of beer. Im sure some know this feeling, the neighbors and friends start stopping by and a 30 minute project turns into a few hours and 2 beers turns into 12. Good times and good fellowship 


60# Hoyt Maxxis 35
Easton Axis 340
broadhead to be determined


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice man i'm headed to my shed to go find all the materials right now!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I finally had time to go get the 1 1/4" Caps for the Arrow holders. I should be able to finish those off tonight... (Dang it, I forgot the Foam for the tops). Oh well I guess I can get that tomorrow. I have like 3 other projects I am working on at the house, so I am sure I will be making another trip to HD this weekend. 

Tom I will post some pics once it is 100% finished. Oh yeah I need sand too, want to box me up some of that Florida stuff (Without the Fire Ants please!!! I hate those things)?


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I will if you need it!! Do you want beech sand, orange grove sand, woods sand, or home sand? We got sand for every occasion!!!!!!!!!LOL I think shipping would get a little pricey though  You need to make a list before you go shopping so you don't forget nothing  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

LIST??? What the hell is that? Oh wait I had one of those this afternoon when I went.? It had 2 items on it. I ended up buying about 10 different things. Normally I can remember everything that I need, just lately there has been too much crap going on. Like today for 4 hours after I got home, I was in the Garage putting Cabinets together and hanging them on the wall. I am about halfway done with them, so they get priority tomorrow, then I will hopefully finish the Stand. 

Yeah dont ship me any sand, that would be way to costly, I will get some at HD tomorrow, and get that finished off. Then I have to work on finishing putting my accessories on my Athens, so I can start shooting it.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

you a busy cat Dan. Keep me updated!


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

isnt PVC great.....


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

yes, yes it is!


----------



## GW12 (May 8, 2020)

Nice!!


----------

